# Ati 9600 direct rendering and XVideo combination not working

## Nicolinux

Hi,

the damned Ati 9600 will not work no matter what HOWTO I follow.

Sorry for the rant but after fiddeling for nearly a week with this issue I really wish I had a nvidia card (even if this means performance loss).

I have a Dell Inspiron 8600 with a Ati 9600 Pro Turbo mobile gfx card. No matter what combinations I try I was not able to get the XVideo extention to work at the same time as direct rendering (for games). 

I'am using ther kernel 2.6.4 ant the latest bin ati-drivers. Following  this howto 

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

it still doesent work. What the hell is wrong with this?

I have:

compiled the agpgart support in the kernel, as well as the chipset support (Intel ...). The "Directrendering Manager" was disabled (not compiled).

After recompiling the kernel (and rebooting) I unmerged the ati-drivers then "openg-update xfree" and "emerge the ati-drivers" again. Then "opengl-update ati".

While und X glxinfo says: 

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

Where xvinfo says that the extension is loaded and working.

The XFree86.0.log states that Xfree-DRI is missing... Can someone please enlighten me how Xfree-DRI relates to the bin ati-drivers?

```
(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization disabled!    *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available    *

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************

```

Also the log states:

```
Symbol firegl_CheckMagic from module

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_QueryHwCaps from module

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AGPAcquire from module

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

is unresolved!

```

Runing fgl_glxgears states:

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get fbconfig

```

Here is my XF86Config-4:  http://www.informatik.fh-wiesbaden.de/~snico001/post/XF86Config-4

To be honest I don't belive that somebody will answer, anyhow thanks

Stefan[/url]Last edited by Nicolinux on Sun Mar 28, 2004 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nicolinux

Well the whole mess seems to look like this:

```
 Option "no_dri"                     "yes" 
```

If this is set to "yes" then the XVideo extention works but direct rendering does not. Also the randr extension does not work.

If it is set to "no"  then the XVideo extension does not work but direct rendering and randr works....

Anybody outthere who managed to get all this things working?

Thanks again

Stefan

----------

## Wedge_

Have you got the video overlay setting enabled in your config file? You shouldn't have to disable DRI to get xv working.

Edit: ah, you posted your config  :Smile:  Can you post your whole logfile?

Edit #2: if you've compiled your AGP support into the kernel rather than as modules, you must set "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no" or direct rendering won't work. Otherwise you can use either.

----------

## Nicolinux

Hi,

thanks for responding.

Yes viedooverlay is enabled. Right now I am recomping the kernel with agpgart as module and the chipset (Intel...) also as module "intel-agp". Still "Direct Rendering Manager" is not compiled (disabled).

```
 "UseInternalAGPGART"  "yes" 
```

 is set to "yes". 

Also 

```
Option "no_dri"                     "no"
```

 is set to "no"

When finished I will reboot, emerge the ati-drivers, use opengl-update ati. Then I will start X and copy the XFree86.0.log to this adress:

http://www.informatik.fh-wiesbaden.de/~snico001/post/XFree86.0.log

Thanks

Stefan

----------

## Nicolinux

Allright done - as you can see the same old problem:

The XVideo extension is not worikg "xvinfo" show "No adaptors found", also the randr extension is missing... But directrendering works....

One sidenote. I am using Unreal Tournament 2004 to "benchmark" the driver. Even with direct rendering working UT2k4 runs quite slow. Only one time before it run very smooth but I don't know wich module, driver combination this was  :Sad: 

Stefan

----------

## Wedge_

Have you tried any other drivers, like 3.2.8? 

 *Nicolinux wrote:*   

> One sidenote. I am using Unreal Tournament 2004 to "benchmark" the driver. Even with direct rendering working UT2k4 runs quite slow. Only one time before it run very smooth but I don't know wich module, driver combination this was

 

You've got vertical sync enabled, which limits your frame rate to the vertical refresh rate of your monitor (eg if your current display mode uses 60Hz you'll never get more than 60 fps). Turning it off might improve things slightly - change the second "8" in the value of the "Capabilities" setting to a "0" to do that. Again, you may want to go back to 3.2.8. I see a big performance hit in UT2K3/4 with 3.7.6 compared to 3.2.8.

----------

## Nicolinux

All right - thanks changed the vsync setting. As you predicted it has little impact on performance...

I will also try the older drivers from ati. But what about the xvideo issue together with direct rendering? Do you got any ideas? This is the most important issue for me because I would like to play games and watch videos in fullscreen without editing the XF86Config.

Thanks

Stefan

----------

## Nicolinux

Update:

I recompiled the kernel - this time using the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.4-r1. Left the DRI thing out of the kernel and compiled the agpgart and intel-agp options as modules. After compiling rebooted. Then emerged the ati-drivers and "opengl-update ati". I also emerged xfree-3.99.x.  In my XF86Config-4 I set the option "no_dri" to "no". This time (like allways) I have Direct Rendering (glxinfo|grep direct) enabled. Also _NO_ XVideo working (and RandR wich not so important). BUT the 3D performance is at the desired level. 

fgl_glxgears

2938 frames in 5.0 seconds = 587.600 FPS

glxgears

19518 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3903.600 FPS

I will give up for now since I have no time to fiddle with things just to get the damed xv extension working. For movies I will use the x11 driver together with the "zoom" option (for mplayer) to get fullscreen. If I will find a solution I will post it here for others with same problems.

Stefan

----------

## Nicolinux

SOLVED

The culprit was this option in the XF86Config-4:

```
Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "on"
```

After setting it to off got direct rendering and xvideo extension (randr still not working)

One sad note - the framerates in glxgears dropped to ~2400 and flg_glxgears 470...

Stefan

----------

## Wedge_

I think you may get randr working by disabling DGA in the config file (uncomment "#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga").

----------

## Nicolinux

Would this hurt performance somehow? It sounds "important"  :Smile: 

Stefan

----------

## Nicolinux

Oh what fun to respond to my post again and again...

Well this time I have to report that things do not work as expected...

In my last post I said that everything is working with the last option changed in the XF86Config.

I posted to fast and didn' check my settings. Still no xv extension and somewhat "slow" direct rendering performance. I suspect that the loading order of the modules might be important because I get random glxgears and fgl_glxgears values most of the time...

I submitted a note on the Ati official site. Maybe they know something.

Stefan

----------

## Wedge_

What order were you loading the modules in? It should go: agpgart -> nvidia/via/sis/intel-agp -> fglrx. Hopefully ATI will help you out.

----------

## Nicolinux

That's the order I use. Thanks

----------

